# shoe rack



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

here's another one if you want points with the wife, it's a shoe rack for up in the nose/closet of the fifth wheel. it's just some shelving from Lowe's. it'll come in handy if your wife carries a pair of shoes for every day.


























you get the idea. those shelves can be used in lots of places on a camper and turned upside down, they have a lip to keep things from falling off.


----------



## Corsola (Nov 15, 2016)

Great idea, good execution. A chain sprocket should be used for each and every corner linked to chain to enable them to be driven "together". Or perhaps just a hand crank. Somebody has way too much time in their hands. I guess I'm just jealous! I go to crazysales for a stackable shoe rack instead. Also portable for camping.


----------



## dottie4 (Sep 13, 2016)

Me, and my wife (with all her shoes) are loving this idea. I will try to execute it myself or something similar. Thanks!


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

You have shared a great idea. I really appreciate it. We will execute it in our future RV camping trips. Thanks for sharing


----------



## takemecamping (Feb 1, 2017)

nicely done!


----------

